# What size water pump for turbo twist 9watt UV?



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

I was looking at getting a rio 600 and putting a sponge prefilter on it(if that's possible.

is there another pump that would be more ideal that I could attach a sponge prefilter to then attach the pump to the uv sterilizer?

thanks


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

There recently was another thread on exactly this. Check the max flow rates to kill what you want to kill in the instructions, then get a pump that won't exceed that flow rate.

-Ryan


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

RyanR said:


> There recently was another thread on exactly this. Check the max flow rates to kill what you want to kill in the instructions, then get a pump that won't exceed that flow rate.
> 
> -Ryan


I think I saw the same thread but there was never a definite answer in it?


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

yuh i'm gunna be looking for a a UV for my eheim pro3e 2078


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

for what it's worth, i use a mini jet 404 on my uv.the pump is inmy sump ,so the water is prefiltered.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Here's what the official max flow rates are to kill:
> 
> Parasites: 55 gph
> Algae: 121 gph
> Bacteria: 253 gph


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i want it to work best so that means i need my pump to pump at 253gph or at 55gph? i think my pump currently pumps at 415gph. so i'm really confused


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

To be the most effective, you'd want to attack those parasites. If it's killing those, it's kiling the algae and bacteria as well. It recommends 55 gph as a flowrate to kill them. You want a bare minimum of 1 turn per hour of your tanks volume for effective parasite control, but 2 would be much better.

So for effective parasite control, a 55 gallon tank is about the biggest this would be good on. But it is more suited for Algae and Bacteria control.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok so my pump says a flow rate of 490gph but a gph of 55-280 gph. I have an 85 gallon tank. So what numbers am i looking for?


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

not trying to change topic but ihave uv light from a pond that is 9 watt would that work on my 220 do not use it any more had to get 36 watt for pond. its called tetra uv1 green free. i would like to hook it up to my canister filter xp4. i have four of them on the tank and ugj with a rio 2500 thanks 18 fisher


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, like I said, you want at least 2 turns per hour so based on 85 gallons, I'd be looking to pump 170gph through it. That rate exceeds the max flow for parasites and algae so it'd be ok for bacteria.

If you went with 1 turn per hour at 85gph, then you'd still be exceeding the max flow for parasites, but you'd still be ok for algae and bacteria.

If you went with 55gph through it to attack parasites, that'd be less than 1 turn per hour which while effective parasites, could allow them (bacteria/algae too) to multiply at a rate faster than the UV can kill them off.

Again, 2 turns per hour is the minimum turnover you want through your UV. There are those who suggest, 1 is enough though.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, i'm going to look for a bigger UV maybe something like 20 watts. What do you think about the Current Gamma 5 UV steriliezer or should i go with the coral life turbo twist?


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

They're fine....they're all fine.

The important thing obviously is flowrate.

As far as different brands, I have a different one on every tank I have. Each was chosen for its particular plumbing benefits required for the installation.

All my units though are high wattage as I wanted to make sure they are effective against parasites. On top of that, they're all plumbed in line and have to do so at a very high flowrate.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i called current direct and asked them a few questions and went with the 25 watt. They were very helpful. I went with the current cause i heard the coral life turbo twist hads some leaking issues in some of the forums. Also, I am very happy with tank light from current.

I bought it from big als with price match plus 5% brining the price to $112 ish.

http://anythingsaltwater.com/25-watt-ga ... -1131.html

I'll you know how it works out around the end of the week when i get it.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like a good choice. I have a Current on one of my tanks and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

I asked the same question in the earlier thread. My question was also should i hook it up to the line going back into my tank from either my XP4 or XP3????


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Your answer is in this thread...just subsitute your tank size and flowrates to see which filter will work best.

Chances are though that if you have both of those on your tank, it's probably a decent size and if you have the same 9 watt unit it's probably too small.


----------

